# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ψυγείο General Electric με πρόβλημα στη βαλβίδα νερού.

## radiodj105

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.
'Εχω ένα ψυγείο της General Electric, το οποίο είναι μεν της δεκαετίας του '90, αλλά για την εποχή του ήταν πανάκριβο.
Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, συνδέεται με το δίκτυο νερού και βγάζει παγωμένο νερό αλλά και παγάκια.
Πριν από μια εβδομάδα, διαπίστωσα πως η παρακάτω βαλβίδα νερού, έχει μια μικρή τρυπίτσα και "χάνει" νερό, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μια λίμνη νερού, κάτω από το ψυγείο. Μάλιστα η τρυπίτσα είναι εκεί που υπάρχει το βελάκι.
01.jpg

Στην επόμενη φωτογραφία, θα δείτε την βαλβίδα, από άλλη οπτική γωνία.
03.jpg

Δυστυχώς το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα, είναι πως το ψυγείο αυτό, παρόλο που συνδέεται απευθείας στο ρεύμα, έχει μερικά σημεία που λειτουργούν με 120V (αμερικάνικη τάση) και όχι με 220v. Για παράδειγμα οι λάμπες (στην καμπίνα συντήρησης και στην καμπίνα ψύξης) λειτουργούν στα 120V.

Έψαξα σε διάφορα μαγαζιά, όμως όταν άκουγαν 120v, όλοι με έστελναν στην αντιπροσωπεία (Service one).

Πήγα στην αντιπροσωπεία, λοιπόν και αγόρασα την νέα βαλβίδα με κόστος κάπου 60 ευρώ.
Αν δείτε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία, θα προσέξετε πως είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.
Παρόλα αυτά, είχα την ελπίδα πως θα καταφέρω να αντικαταστήσω την παλιά με την νέα.

20.jpg

Πέρα από την όψη που είναι διαφορετική, διαπίστωσα πως η νέα βαλβίδα, έχει εντελώς διαφορετικές συνδέσεις.
Στην επόμενη φωτογραφία, σας δείχνω πως ήταν οι έξοδοι της παλιάς βαλβίδας.
Αν προσέξετε υπάρχει σπύρωμα.

23.jpg

Στην φωτογραφία της νέας βαλβίδας, δεν υπάρχει σπύρωμα.
Υποθέτω στην νέα βαλβίδα, απλά τα σωληνάκια μπαίνουν και σφηνώνουν.
Τι λέτε κι εσείς;

25.jpg


Εκτός από αυτό, όμως και η είσοδος έχει διαφορετικό ρακόρ.
Η νέα βαλβίδα δείχνει πως έχει πιο παχύ ρακόρ, σε σχέση με την παλιά.
26.jpg

Τι μου προτείνεται εσείς, ως πιο έμπειροι;

----------


## zevage

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους.
> 'Εχω ένα ψυγείο της General Electric, το οποίο είναι μεν της δεκαετίας του '90, αλλά για την εποχή του ήταν πανάκριβο.
> Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, συνδέεται με το δίκτυο νερού και βγάζει παγωμένο νερό αλλά και παγάκια.
> Πριν από μια εβδομάδα, διαπίστωσα πως η παρακάτω βαλβίδα νερού, έχει μια μικρή τρυπίτσα και "χάνει" νερό, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μια λίμνη νερού, κάτω από το ψυγείο. Μάλιστα η τρυπίτσα είναι εκεί που υπάρχει το βελάκι.
> 01.jpg
> 
> Στην επόμενη φωτογραφία, θα δείτε την βαλβίδα, από άλλη οπτική γωνία.
> 03.jpg
> 
> ...


Θα ανακατευτώ οχι επειδή ειμαι πιο εμπειρος αλλά επειδή εχω ενα παρόμοιο αλλά πολύ παλιότερο ψυγείο. Τα σωληνάκια τα βάζεις "κουμπωτά" χωρίς ρακορ. Στη νέα είσοδο που αν δεν το ερμηνεύω λάθος ειναι 1/4 θα αγοράσεις απο ενα κατάστημα με εργαλεία ενα όμοιο κουμπωτό σε θηλυκό ρακορ. Δηλαδή θα βιδώνει πάνω στο σπείρωμα και θα έχει εισοδο για το σωληνάκι όπως ειναι τα άλλα δύο. Εννοείται οτι καλύτερα ειναι να πάρεις τη βαλβίδα μαζί σου. Πάντως εμενα μου φαίνονται διαφορετικές οι βαλβίδες μεταξύ τους. Εγω θα βουλωνα την τρυπούλα.

----------


## radiodj105

Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά. Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και θα επανέλθω με το αποτέλεσμα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

